# Cooper and Tasha's excellent adventure



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Cooper and I decided to go on a bit of an adventure today, I packed us some lunch in his panniers and off we went, we were out for just over 3 hours and did 9 miles.

Started off in the park as usual

































Then off down the Silkin Way

















Across the back of the Court Hotel

















And followed the path down past the horses, and past where I used to keep my pony









































Past the 'Modern Art Museum' 









Down the Bridleway









We met some sheep

















Carried on down the Bridleway, all the way to the end up a hill to the main road to find the road we were going to walk down had been blocked off.

















So we turned around and went back down the bridleway









We then headed off on a different patch









There were lots of steps









And through the woods









And came out onto a lovely open field

















We walked across the field and up the hill to the top where I took some pictures of the views

























Then we set off back home

























I now have one very tired puppy


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks like you had a lovely walk and in such beautiful surroundings.

Cooper definitely likes to lead the way, he's a lovely dog.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes he's very active and loves his walks


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

He is a very handsome pooch


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks, I think he's handsome


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Brilliant! I feel like I've been on the walk with you  but I'm probably not as tired. Looks like a fab walk with lots of different types of countryside.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

So great adventure with wonderful places and nice weather! End up with such innocent sleep..


----------



## l2ahanna (May 22, 2011)

What a beautiful pictures. Every time I am astonished by the great area's you have in the UK to walk your dog! I love you dog, he looks stunning, can I ask what brand the backpack is from?


----------

